# Batteries not charging through mains.



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

The leisure and vehicle batteries are not being charged when hooked up to the mains in our 59 Autotrail Tracker EKS.The charging unit is an EC 225.We have checked the fuses in the unit and all are OK. 
Please has anyone any ideas? We are away at the moment.Thank you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is the charger supplying power?

On ours there is a fan (noisy) running when it is operating and it gets warm, does your's do the same?

On ours there are fuses mounted on the front of the charger which control the power to various items - the ones that I would check are those that relate to the battery and charger in particular;

there should be a 20amp fuse close to the leisure battery - you might have to locate that one as it has probably been hidden somewhere where it cannot be either easily knocked or easily located.......

Good luck, if that does not help, let us know and I will have another thought or three.......

Have you got a multimeter with you for checking voltage etc.?

Dave


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Is there power coming from the electric hook up?
P-C


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my 09 EKS Tracker. The power switch was not illuminating either when it was switched on and hooked up to the mains. 
The fault turned out to be the mains plug into the underside of the PSU had worked loose.
It was easy to fix. With the van disconnected from the mains, I removed the 4 screws holding the PSU in place on the wall and the two screws holding the tv / reversing camera power switch panel in place.
Once I'd then lifted out the cupboard base panel (mine just lifts out), it allowed me to access the plugs into the base of the PSU.
Having firmly pushed them all into place, checked by reconnecting to the mains and switching on power switch - problem resolved. Then having disconnected the mains again, put it all back together, being a reverse of dismantling.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks. The mains is working as the electric lights in the motorhome and heater are OK.The charger unit has the light on but it is cold and usually when it is charging it is warm. Something's wrong somewhere. Must sort it quickly as the leisure battery is nearly flat.


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

Have you also checked the fuses in the EM50 unit on the floor behind the drivers seat and possibly the inline fuse for the leisure battery in its connecting wire ?


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes. All those fuses have been checked. Also no green light on control panel over door when Liesure battery is chosen,only red. Should show green if battery is being charged so book says.


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

Do you get lights on the control panel if you select the vehicle battery ?


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes but the light is red and it is not being charged either.


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just reading my copy of the EC225 manual. All the MCB's on the PSU in the up position ?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Get into a local supermarket/motoring shop and pick up a charger that you can run off the mains until you get back.

Sounds like the charger has expired.

Don't go too cheap on the charger, try and get a multi-stage one if possible.

You don't say where you are, in the UK still or abroad?

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You said that you have lights in the MH, are those mains operated or 12v?

Are you running your fridge on gas or 240v?

Have you checked that power is coming in from the EHU?

IMO the fault is likely to be in the EHU supply to the charger - reset all the trips on the unit - one of these should break the power to any 240v sockets that you have in the vehicle and if you have something plugged in there that you KNOW works then it should stop.

IF the supply in IS working then check the specific trips and fuses that I showed in my first post - actually replace the fuses as sometimes they look OK but the wire inside becomes detached, you can only check they are intact with a simple circuit tester or multimeter.

If all of those are OK then listerdiesels suggestion is the best one ftb, do not allow your leisure battery or vehicle battery to be discharged too much - that can damage the plates and render it incapable of holding any charge in the future.

Dave


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes.Thanks for your help, much appreciated.We have booked it in to be looked at. Looks like a faulty charger.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We have taken it in for a check and the charger was found to be faulty.Thank you all for your help.


----------

